# WindowBuilder (GWT)



## d.ausstroit (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade in das Google Webtoolkit ein. Dabei würde ich gern eine GUI mit dem WindowsBuilder erstellen. Wenn ich in einem kurzen Beispiel den Design-Modus öffne steht dort (unten rechts) GWT Designer (0.9.0.r36x......). In den Beispielen aus dem Internet steht WindowsBuilder.

Wo ist den der Unterschied zwischen dem GWT Desiger und dem WindowsBuilder?

d.ausstroit


----------



## d.ausstroit (31. Mai 2011)

Ich nochmal.

Auf dieser Seite "http://www.giantflyingsaucer.com/blog/?p=1593" ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass der Designer und WindowBuilder 8.0.0 installiert wird. Bei dem beschriebenen Vorgehen bleibt es bei mir die Version 0.9.0....

Kann mir keine helfen?

Gruß
d.ausstroit


----------



## MarderFahrer (1. Jun 2011)

Es könnte daran liegen, dass es sich um eine ältere Version des Builders handelt.

Soweit ich das noch weiß, war der "WindowBuilder" früher kostenplichtig und kam von der Firma Instantiations. Nachdem die von Google aufgekauft wurden, hat Google den Builder gratis veröffentlicht.
Aber seit dem heißt der "WindowBuilderPro".

Ich habe das ganze nach Anweisung der original Google Seite installiert, und bei mir heißt es "unten rechts" danach "WindowBuilderPro".

Hier der Link:
Installing WindowBuilder Pro - Google Java Developer Tools - Google Code


----------



## d.ausstroit (1. Jun 2011)

Danke für Deine Hilfe. Aber ich kann noch so oft den WB installieren, es erscheint immer der Schriftzug Designer 0.9.0...

Muss ich eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten?

Wenn ich das Google Webtoolkit (2.3) installiere, wird automatisch der WB 0.9.0 (Core) und die GWT Designer 2.3.0 (Core) installiert.


----------

